# Anyone currently on Wellbutrin + Paxil + Adderal?



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been taking Paxil for a few years now and it helped a lot with anxiety but left me lacking in motivation and emotion, about a year ago i started on wellbutrin which helped with motivation/sexual side effects. About 2 months ago i was having trouble concentrating while doing homework so my mom let me try some Adderal quick release(My brother has asbergers and only uses for homework/tests so he has the stuff stockpiled) i just recently switched to Adderal XR generic and the combination seems to be working perfectly just not much appetite(which is awesome cause i gained some weight from being anxious and depressed).

Anyway, my main concern is just asking if anyone else uses this combination or if there may be some problems with this combination, i started the Adderal right after my doctor appointment so he hasn't prescribed me with anything yet and i still have another month before i meet with him again.

Currently on: 30 Paxil, 300 Wellbutrin, 40 Adderal XR(all generic basically i don't really notice any differences)

The only side effect i get is lightheartedness when i get up after laying down for a while, but that could happen without the medicine i assume.

The good things that have come from starting it:

is i actually enjoy going to class and learning now, losing weight and approaching my healthy weight area, increase in metabolism(paxil caused constipation a lot so this is a big +). And my libido has shot back up to normal. I am completely confident in social situations as opposed to kinda of shy/with a little anxiety without.

The thing is i have never been diagnosed with ADD/ADHD but my dad is slightly ADD and my brother is aspergers(not extreme). So....yeah

Thanks for any input/advice/criticism/info ^^



Thanks for your input


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Wellbutrin would actually block the bulk of Adderall's effects, but that's just a guess based on the SSRI + serotonin releaser interaction. Have you tried it off Wellbutrin? Hmm. I would go with either Paxil + Wellbutrin or Paxil + Adderall, rather than all 3. If you are having confidence/libido/motivation/etc. problems, couldn't you ask for an increase of Wellbutrin dose? People say it's good at that w/ SSRIs. Just don't go too high or the seizure risk increases.


----------



## NiTro (Dec 13, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I think Wellbutrin would actually block the bulk of Adderall's effects, but that's just a guess based on the SSRI + serotonin releaser interaction. Have you tried it off Wellbutrin? Hmm. I would go with either Paxil + Wellbutrin or Paxil + Adderall, rather than all 3. If you are having confidence/libido/motivation/etc. problems, couldn't you ask for an increase of Wellbutrin dose? People say it's good at that w/ SSRIs. Just don't go too high or the seizure risk increases.


Not sure but Adderall seems like it works far better then Wellbutrin does for me. Wellbutrin for me was just like "I feel like doing something", while Adderall was like "Wow this is really interesting, and i don't even think about anxiety". Almost like it narrows my mind to focus enough and completely blocks out anxious thoughts/feelings.

Also i really only take it for social situations/school(adderall that is)

Maybe i should try going off Wellbutrin for a bit since winter break is here, any idea how long it takes to get Wellbutrin out of your system?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd discuss this with your psychiatrist, say you still have problems with motivation etc.. They'll know whether to increase dose, switch, or whatever. Probably not a good idea to say about using non-prescribed drugs like Adderall.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Wellbutrin wouldnt block adderall's effects but make them stronger.

Wellbutrin is a dopamine norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, and so is adderall, except adderall is also a releasing agent. So wellbutrin would be said to "potentiate" adderall.

And hey, if it works, stay on it.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Isn't wellbutrin's doapmine reuptake very negligible? Everyone at the Dr bob website seems to think so. They say it's more of an NRI than anything.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

RockiNToM said:


> Isn't wellbutrin's doapmine reuptake very negligible? Everyone at the Dr bob website seems to think so. They say it's more of an NRI than anything.


Yeah its very weak, its antidepressant effect is caused by the nicotonic antagonism. (not sure about this tough, i'l check out the studies again but thats what i tought).


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> Wellbutrin wouldnt block adderall's effects but make them stronger.
> 
> Wellbutrin is a dopamine norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor, and so is adderall, except adderall is also a releasing agent. So wellbutrin would be said to "potentiate" adderall.
> 
> And hey, if it works, stay on it.


wellbutrin would weakly block DA release by amphetamine, but it would potently reduce NA release by amphetamine....so i would think, maybe the DA activity would have a small net increase, or stay the same,? but the Norepinephrine activity would go down, maybe somewhat? i dunno really, cuz NRIs can be anxiogenic, but also anxyiolotic, (maybe by preventing norepinephrine release in anxiety-inducing situations, and downregulating adrenergic receptors) ----but from my experiences with Effexor + adderral, i found that the effexor seemed to block adrenergic activity, but not effect the DA at all....so i was still happy, but less anxious. i dunno


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

^ Good point, that makes sense. So under this theory, taking an NRI or bupropion with amphetamine would turn it into less of a stimulant and more of a mood elevator. With the SNRI you would also get added serotonin, resulting in probably one of the most effective med combos known to man.

As noted above, amphetamine functions as an NDRI in addition to its release-inducing capability. Maybe this is combining with bupropion to produce a super reuptake inhibitor effect, or part release (DA) part reuptake inhibitor (NA). Perhaps the reason this combo is effective while SSRI + MDMA = mostly ineffective, is that SSRI + MDMA (a serotonin releaser) results in a lot of serotonin reuptake inhibition, and acute (not chronic) serotonin reuptake inhibition is usually pretty unpleasant and not empathogenic etc.. Acute dopamine-noradrenaline reuptake inhibition, on the other hand, boosts mood and all the other effects.

BTW Vini, how did you get all those meds? Is it from an actual psych or just Dr. Internet?


----------

